# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [Cảnh báo] Sắp có "trận dịch" mã độc trên Android

## nhatlun3030

*các chương trình mã độc trên nền tảng android đang tăng với mức độ đáng báo động. chỉ trong thời gian gần đây, số lượng mã độc tăng gấp 4 lần so với đầu năm và dự kiến sẽ lên đến 130.000 mã độc, theo dự báo của trend micro.

*​
các chương trình mã độc trên nền tảng android (malware android) đang tăng lên ở mức đáng báo động. những tháng đầu năm, trend micro đã phát hiện hơn 5000 ứng dụng giả mạo được phát triển nhắm đến các thiết bị chạy android. con số này còn đáng báo động hơn khi chỉ trong một tháng gần đây, trend micro đã phát hiện đến 20.000 ứng dụng giả mạo như vậy. công ty này ước tính từ nay đến quý iii/2012 sẽ có 38.000 ứng dụng lừa đảo và sẽ đạt tới con số 130.000 vào quý iv/2012.

nếu điều trend micro dự đoán là đúng, đó sẽ giống như một trận dịch mà người dùng sẽ luôn phải lo lắng liệu một ứng dụng có phải là malware hay không?

kho ứng dụng google play đã được hacker sử dụng như một nền tảng để phục vụ các ứng dụng giả mạo có khả năng đánh cắp dữ liệu hay thông tin cá nhân. 

vào thời gian này năm ngoái, ryan naraine của zdnet cảnh báo rằng, google không có khả năng giữ cho các ứng dụng “dính đầy malware” không có trên android market mà đã dẫn đến “bệnh dịch” malware android. thậm chí ngày nay nó vẫn tiếp tục là “nguồn gốc của nhiều vấn đề" đối với công cụ tìm kiếm di động này.

trend micro cho biết có 12 ứng dụng chứa malware đã được tải về với trên 700.000 lượt tải trước khi chúng được loại bỏ bởi google. các malware này có mục đích đánh cắp dữ liệu, theo dõi các thiết bị di động qua gps,...

android hiện chiếm trên 50% thị phần (theo số liệu mới nhất của comscore). đó cũng chính là nền tảng di động hấp dẫn cho những kẻ chuyên viết mã độc. 

như vậy, nếu các bạn bắt đầu lo lắng điều này...hãy bắt đầu làm "chuồng" bằng cách mua bản quyền phần mềm diệt virus đi là vừa rồi đó nhé..hi..hi




> nhà bán lẻ phần mềm diệt virus cho mobile (trend micro): www.2-mua.com






> giá bán lẻ sản phẩm (nếu liên hệ trực tiếp sẽ có khuyễn mãi giảm giá):  http://www.2-mua.com/products/trend-micro-mobile-security-2012.html




*mr esc** (diễn đàn tin học việt nam tổng hợp từ internet)*​​

----------


## handucquan

*trả lời: [cảnh báo] sắp có "trận dịch" mã độc trên android*

bai nay tu nam 2012 !!!da 1 nam troi qua roi

----------


## new led

*trả lời: [cảnh báo] sắp có "trận dịch" mã độc trên android*

đọc mấy bài này mình tủi thân quá, không biết bao giờ mới có "trận dịch" mã độc trên symbia đây #-o

----------

